# Shipping Seahorses



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Do seahorses ship alright? I haven't really heard, but some H. reidi are on liveaquaria which are captive bred and I was thinking of getting them. They are on sale for $39.99


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, it depends on the shipper. Naturally seahorses are like any fish, they can ship good but packaged wrong and they'll be stressed to the point of dying.

I've never dealt with liveaquaria before so can't personally tell you how good they are. They are cheaper in some sense than most dealers out there but with seahorses cheaper is not always better.

I would try on seahorse.org before trying liveaquaria any day. The people on there have been doing this, caring for them, breeding, etc. for years so I would think they are pretty good lol. One member, Bruce is a very good breeder and ships these very often so I would highly recommend him to you.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

liveaquaria has a 14 day guarentee on these guys... which is unheard of with seahorses. I'm only getting one from liveaquaria... I'll see how that turns out... I'll also contact bruce once I know what sex I've got.


----------

